# Norway lifts e-cig ban



## Hooked (9/12/19)

https://www.ethra.co/news/16-norway-to-adopt-the-eu-tpd-and-legalise-vaping
5 Dec. 2019

"The Norwegian government has declared that it will lift its ban on e-cigarettes with nicotine and replace it with an authorisation system as it belatedly moves to implement the EU’s Tobacco Products Directive (TPD).... The government is also planning to allow e-cigarettes and refill containers to be advertised at the point of sale and be presented online neutrally, unlike cigarettes.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------

